

"Pirate Wi-Fi" On NYC's Subway Not Just For Hooking Up With Hot Strangers - sew
http://www.fastcompany.com/1795011/see-someone-say-something-pirate-wifi-comes-to-nycs-subway

======
DanBC
An interesting and fun project.

But . . .

> _Krawczuk arrived at around 11:30 a.m., dangling a green canvas grocery bag
> that held a small white box containing the apparatus--a plug computer,
> battery, and car inverter--that would fuel the Wi-Fi and serve the content._

. . . be careful with weird looking boxes and bundles of wires in today's
paranoid atmosphere.

